# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Paikallisliikenne työnseisauksen aikana 18.9.2015

## zige94

Onko kellään tietoa Anderssonin työehtosopimuksista ja liitoista? Pisti vaan mietityttämään kun Föli tiedotti linjan 2 olevan ainoa Turun sisäinen linja joka kulkee normaalisti perjantaina mielenilmauksen aikana.

Liedon sisäinen liikenne toimii myös, mutta nämä ovatkin ainoat kaksi mitkä Föli on sanonut normaalisti kulkevan. Ehkä myös joitakin Turun kaupunkiliikenteen vuoroja.

----------


## zige94

> Onko kellään tietoa Anderssonin työehtosopimuksista ja liitoista? Pisti vaan mietityttämään kun Föli tiedotti linjan 2 olevan ainoa Turun sisäinen linja joka kulkee normaalisti perjantaina mielenilmauksen aikana.
> 
> Liedon sisäinen liikenne toimii myös, mutta nämä ovatkin ainoat kaksi mitkä Föli on sanonut normaalisti kulkevan. Ehkä myös joitakin Turun kaupunkiliikenteen vuoroja.


Nyt on päivittynyt tietoa ja yllättävän monia linjoja ajetaankin: http://www.foli.fi/fi/osa-f%C3%B6lin...erjantaina-189 Ilmeisesti AKT:n järjestäytyneisyys ei ole Turun seudun firmoilla kovin kova tai sitten esimiehiä sun muita löytyy paljon.

Ei sillä itselleni väliä kun olisi joka tapauksessa yksi kymmenestä kotilinjastani kulkenut, nyt kulkee sentään 9/10:stä (kirjainvariaatiota ei ole laskettu mukaan). Mutta mielenkiinnosta utelen vähän, koska ihmetyttää noin hyvä liikenneprosentti mielenilmauksesta huolimatta.

----------


## Waltsu

SL-Autolinjat, joka ajaa melkoisen osan Turun paikallisliikenteestä, ei aja yhtään mitään. Samoin Kakskerran autot (V-S Bussipalvelut) pysyvät varikollaan.

----------


## Waltsu

Reittiopas ei tiedä Fölin olevan lähes seis, ja reaaliaikainen Föli kartalla -palvelukin näyttää iloisesti bussien kulkevan joka puolella. Eikös näin poikkeuspäivänä näiden palveluiden pitäisi osata kertoa todellinen tilanne?

----------


## Eira

> Onko kellään tietoa Anderssonin työehtosopimuksista ja liitoista? Pisti vaan mietityttämään kun Föli tiedotti linjan 2 olevan ainoa Turun sisäinen linja joka kulkee normaalisti perjantaina mielenilmauksen aikana.


Linja-autonkuljettajien työehtosopimus on yleissitova, eli sitä on noudatettava riippumatta siitä kuuluuko työnantaja tai työntekijä liittoihinsa tai ei. Työnantajien liitto on Autoliikenteen Työnantajaliitto ry (ALT) ja työntekijöiden Auto- ja Kuljetusalan Työntekijäliitto ry (AKT).

----------


## kalle.

> Linja-autonkuljettajien työehtosopimus on yleissitova, eli sitä on noudatettava riippumatta siitä kuuluuko työnantaja tai työntekijä liittoihinsa tai ei. Työnantajien liitto on Autoliikenteen Työnantajaliitto ry (ALT) ja työntekijöiden Auto- ja Kuljetusalan Työntekijäliitto ry (AKT).


mutta kuitenkin on KT-JHL sopimuskin käytössä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Linja-autonkuljettajien työehtosopimus on yleissitova, eli sitä on noudatettava riippumatta siitä kuuluuko työnantaja tai työntekijä liittoihinsa tai ei. Työnantajien liitto on Autoliikenteen Työnantajaliitto ry (ALT) ja työntekijöiden Auto- ja Kuljetusalan Työntekijäliitto ry (AKT).


Käsittääkseni kuitenkin perjantainen mielenilmaus/työtaistelu ei liity yleissitovuuteen, sillä se ei kohdistunut työehtosopimukseen. Poliittiseen työtaisteluun osallistuminen on ammattiliittokohtaista.

----------

